# I need your valuable feedback on my Pet invention



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

As you know I am an inventor. What do you think of this Pet care invention? Biodegradable mats for your car.Click the picture to see more information about my idea.

Please vote for this Pet Care idea if you can use it!  I need all the votes possible. So each member please vote.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> As you know I am an inventor. What do you think of this Pet care invention?


Biodegradable mats don't sound very long lasting so although this will be good for the retailer and your commission is does little for the hard pressed consumer.

You seem to be better at photoshop using the images that you used for this product's original application which was for use with child-seats.

Being an inventor you should know to do research before you do product launch - so where is the *dog's safety harness* for use when being transported in the back of a car?

Where are the restraining clips to stop the mat falling on the dog?

You invented *a mat*? 

As they say on Shark Tank (US version of Dragon's Den) "I'm out !"


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> *As you know I am an inventor*. What do you think of this Pet care invention? Biodegradable mats for your car.Click the picture to see more information about my idea.


I think this is a wind up....................how would we know the person is an inventor? They have only joined today???

Either I have got very suspicious overnight or something weired is going on cause this is the second odd thing I've seen on here this morning

Help.....................what do we do?....................... But really, what do we do?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I think this is a wind up....................how would we know the person is an inventor? They have only joined today???
> 
> Either I have got very suspicious overnight or something weired is going on cause this is the second odd thing I've seen on here this morning
> 
> Help.....................what do we do?....................... But really, what do we do?


We could suggest that some people may better spend their time inventing something useful........like a life


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> We could suggest that some people may better spend their time inventing something useful........like a life


Thats made me giggle:biggrin5:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't see any point in them.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL! Hi everybody. =) I am not myself a pet owner, that is why it is important for me to find pet experts like you for feedback. How else can I find out if my product is good or bad? (i have owned a basenji pure bred before and know a lot about the breed) but my children are allergic so sadly we cannot have pets in the house.

Also, let me make it very clear that i am a bonafide Inventor. With actual products in the retail market. The reason that I can post in your timezone is because I am in Denmark we have similar times. I am however an American. If you have any other questions regarding my validity on who I am or what my other inventions are just drop me a note I love to discuss innovation and how to make things work better so our lives can be easier and more efficient.:thumbup:


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Biodegradable mats don't sound very long lasting so although this will be good for the retailer and your commission is does little for the hard pressed consumer.
> 
> You seem to be better at photoshop using the images that you used for this product's original application which was for use with child-seats.
> 
> ...


PERFECT feedback. I am actually getting a lot of mixed messages from petowners like yourself who transport animals in cars. If you read the description, you would know that the adhesive keeps the mat from falling to the floor. The safety harness goes around the dog and through a slit in the fabric.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see any point in them.


If you read the description, you would see the point. Then you could make a valid argument.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Thats made me giggle:biggrin5:


That is extremely rude and not a friendly response for someone new to the forums. Are you trying to embrace new members or deter them from joining?


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> We could suggest that some people may better spend their time inventing something useful........like a life


Please tell me what product you think can be improved or you feel is missing in the pet market. You have an actual inventor in your midst who values your opinion and what you have to say.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Biodegradable mats don't sound very long lasting so although this will be good for the retailer and your commission is does little for the hard pressed consumer.
> 
> You seem to be better at photoshop using the images that you used for this product's original application which was for use with child-seats.
> 
> ...


Hi Manoy. A little harsh for someone you just met dont you think????

Lets discuss this a little in more detail. The photoshopped image is to show the concept of what I am trying to create. Also called a "mockup". Research shows disposable mats for pets are NOT in the market yet at this time so this is a good niche.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Gooday Lottie! I am only hear to listen to your valuable opinions on pets and how they would react to my product ideas. When do you ever get this chance in your life.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> That is extremely rude and not a friendly response for someone new to the forums. Are you trying to embrace new members or deter them from joining?


Well, you are only on here to advertise and ask us about inventtions.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> Well, you are only on here to advertise and ask us about inventtions.


Im sorry? I am only here to advertise what??? I dont get money for asking you for your opinions LOL. If you feel you do not have anything valuable to say then dont say it.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> Gooday Lottie! I am only hear to listen to your valuable opinions on pets and how they would react to my product ideas. When do you ever get this chance in your life.


Scroll up to the top. What does it say?
'Pet owner's comunity'
I don't own a pet either, but I'm hoping to get one so I caame on here to find out pllenty of info.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> Scroll up to the top. What does it say?
> 'Pet owner's comunity'
> I don't own a pet either, but I'm hoping to get one so I caame on here to find out pllenty of info.


Well i hope this is not a community on how to learn Chinese.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> Well i hope this is not a community on how to learn Chinese.


:confused1:
Look, probably was a bit rude, but I'm only a kid!

About the mat: there are a lot of carmats about, but not biodegradable ones. Besides, you'd better make it pretty cheap if you can only use it once and then have to throw it away.


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't agree with the use it once, throw it away mindset. It is _no hassle_ to put the dog rug in the washing machine every once in a while. I can see no practical application for your idea.

Best of luck with it though.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

Well I have to say, depending on the individual retail price of each mat a d it's durability and longlivity ( I know it's biodegradable but I would expect it to last a good few weeks before breaking down) it's certainly something I would consider using underneath my child's seat, simple to protect from spilt sticky drinks and sweets. From a pet owners perspective I am not sure I would use it personally only because I don't tend to ever allow my dogs on the back seat. But if I were too again it would really be down to how strong these mats were and the cost per individual mat. You have to remember dogs an get very very muddy and wet, will these mats breakdown rapidly if made so very wet? And a dog jumping onto the back seat of a car with claws, are they likely to rip with ths continuous pressure? I wouldn't want to buy these if I am going to only get one use out of them. 

Hope this has raised some questions and thought for you !


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> Please tell me what product you think can be improved or you feel is missing in the pet market. You have an actual inventor in your midst who values your opinion and what you have to say.


To be honest I don't think there is anything missing in the pet market. In fact, in my opinion it is an area that is saturated already and 95% of the stuff available for pets is unnecessary and in some cases damaging to them. I agree that there are some brilliant things now available that genuinely benefit some dogs and owners but these seem to be ones that have been developed by people who have a pet with a genuine need. I stick by my earlier comment where I said that I didn't think inventing something then looking for a market for it was the right way to go.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> Well I have to say, depending on the individual retail price of each mat a d it's durability and longlivity ( I know it's biodegradable but I would expect it to last a good few weeks before breaking down) it's certainly something I would consider using underneath my child's seat, simple to protect from spilt sticky drinks and sweets. From a pet owners perspective I am not sure I would use it personally only because I don't tend to ever allow my dogs on the back seat. But if I were too again it would really be down to how strong these mats were and the cost per individual mat. You have to remember dogs an get very very muddy and wet, will these mats breakdown rapidly if made so very wet? And a dog jumping onto the back seat of a car with claws, are they likely to rip with ths continuous pressure? I wouldn't want to buy these if I am going to only get one use out of them.
> 
> Hope this has raised some questions and thought for you !


Same sort of questions, also if it sticks what about family use? I wouldn't be happy with sticking my children on a muddy dog mat on the back seat but also if you had more then one use out of it would I be happy with taking it off and throwing it away. I'd be more interested in ones for a car boot myself


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

peds said:


> I don't agree with the use it once, throw it away mindset. It is _no hassle_ to put the dog rug in the washing machine every once in a while. I can see no practical application for your idea.
> 
> Best of luck with it though.


Lets compare with a diaper. Because you seem to have a problem wrapping your brain around this concept. There are thousands of diapers used everyday. Why dont you agree with throwing something out? You dont keep all of your food leftovers or do you eat those too?


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> :confused1:
> Look, probably was a bit rude, but I'm only a kid!
> 
> About the mat: there are a lot of carmats about, but not biodegradable ones. Besides, you'd better make it pretty cheap if you can only use it once and then have to throw it away.


Being a kid is not an excuse to be rude.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> Being a kid is not an excuse to be rude.


I know, I was joking!


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> Well I have to say, depending on the individual retail price of each mat a d it's durability and longlivity ( I know it's biodegradable but I would expect it to last a good few weeks before breaking down) it's certainly something I would consider using underneath my child's seat, simple to protect from spilt sticky drinks and sweets. From a pet owners perspective I am not sure I would use it personally only because I don't tend to ever allow my dogs on the back seat. But if I were too again it would really be down to how strong these mats were and the cost per individual mat. You have to remember dogs an get very very muddy and wet, will these mats breakdown rapidly if made so very wet? And a dog jumping onto the back seat of a car with claws, are they likely to rip with ths continuous pressure? I wouldn't want to buy these if I am going to only get one use out of them.
> 
> Hope this has raised some questions and thought for you !


Amazing feedback thank you!
So, if your saying that this disposable mat, met all your requirements, including durability, and price, then you would consider this product?


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> Lets compare with a diaper. Because you seem to have a problem wrapping your brain around this concept. There are thousands of diapers used everyday. Why dont you agree with throwing something out? You dont keep all of your food leftovers or do you eat those too?


I think that reusable nappies/diapers are the best thing to use, and there are no leftovers in my house. Everything gets used, either at the first meal, at breakfast the next day, or transformed into another dish at some time during the week.

Seems to me that you are the kind of person responsible for the inevitable death of the planet - wasteful.

edit
And, sorry to sound rude - I haven't had my first coffee yet - but this whole crazy scheme smacks of pure idiocy to me.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> To be honest I don't think there is anything missing in the pet market. In fact, in my opinion it is an area that is saturated already and 95% of the stuff available for pets is unnecessary and in some cases damaging to them. I agree that there are some brilliant things now available that genuinely benefit some dogs and owners but these seem to be ones that have been developed by people who have a pet with a genuine need. I stick by my earlier comment where I said that I didn't think inventing something then looking for a market for it was the right way to go.


That is a matter of opinion i dutifully respect.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

peds said:


> I think that reusable nappies/diapers are the best thing to use, and there are no leftovers in my house. Everything gets used, either at the first meal, at breakfast the next day, or transformed into another dish at some time during the week.
> 
> Seems to me that you are the kind of person responsible for the inevitable death of the planet - wasteful.
> 
> ...


Hm. I respect your valuable input thank you. 1.6 billion disposable diapers are used alone in Canada per year. (Disposable diapers are not biodegradable like my mats). But you get the picture. People buy disposable because its convenient.


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

That is true, but convenience isn't always the best way of doing something. Simple things like grinding your own coffee or squeezing your own oranges for juice might take longer, they are certainly less convenient than using instant coffee or bottled juice, but they are immensely more pleasurable. 

Convenience is a double-edged sword - it might free up more time for you, but what are you going to do with that time? Sit around inventing pointless gadgets that no-one needs?


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

=) they said that to Edison.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Same sort of questions, also if it sticks what about family use? I wouldn't be happy with sticking my children on a muddy dog mat on the back seat but also if you had more then one use out of it would I be happy with taking it off and throwing it away. I'd be more interested in ones for a car boot myself


pardon my ignorance, what is a car boot?


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> =) they said that to Edison.


The distinction between the electric lightbulb and dog headphones is an easy one to make. Set your sights high, certainly, but don't get your hopes up.

edit
A car boot is the trunk


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

VickyLaursen said:


> Lets compare with a diaper. Because you seem to have a problem wrapping your brain around this concept. There are thousands of diapers used everyday. Why dont you agree with throwing something out? You dont keep all of your food leftovers or do you eat those too?


Just because thousands of diapers are thrown out every day doesn't make it a sensible or environmentally sustainable way to behave. Many people (the more thinking, concerned ones) use re-usable nappies, or a nappy-laundering service - which can actually work out a lot cheaper too.

Have you ever actually thought about what happens to things that are thrown out? How local councils and agencies are struggling to find places to dump it all, how as they things break down in dumps they pollute rivers and streams?

I'd far rather use something washable if I had dogs on the back seats of my car. That something would be an old bedspread or something similar that was too worn out to continue its intended use.

And what are food leftovers? I buy (or grow) and cook as much or as little as I want to eat. Then I eat it.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

As I said in your other post this is not an invention! You've made a blanket/ mat....which guess what already exists. You've asked for feedback on this "invention', but you are only accepting positive feedback. Why would someone buy a blanket that will not last long when they can buy a blanket that will last.

Also the example of a diaper is pointless as they are throw out for hygiene reasons. Blankets can be washed, and remain in an acceptable condition after a wash.

I wish you the best, but as I said no invention has been made here.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello my name is Vicky Laursen, and none of these were my ideas either. (Nor did I have anything to do with Windows 7.)

Car seat covers


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

What are your other inventions?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I have only just caught up with this thread which is why I haven't replied sooner.

I am sorry you thought I was rude......to be honest my comments may have been a little but I genuinely did believe this was a set up post, hense why I was taking the p**s a bit. I am sorry if my teasing has upset you, that was never my intension.

As for the product in all seriousness; I can never see myself buying a disposable mat for my dog in the car......why would I waste the money?:scared:

Most of our car journeys Bella travels in her crate in the boot, on very short journeys she sit on the back seat with the kids (wearing a harness) and we have a rug (that I wash) to go on the seat. If I was worried about her being poorly and being sick or something worse I would use a puppy pad (that can be bought from any local supermarket or pet shop) for £6.99 for 21. So unless your product is vastly cheeper than this I can't really see it catching on.

I hope you find this usefull....:thumbup:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

As our puppy doesn't travel too well, I've been using the remaining puppy pads that we bought when she was getting house trained. The beauty of these is that in our estate car with the boot divider [goes from the back seat to the boot lid] two of these cover Kenzies part of the boot perfectly. Then if she is ill, it's usually on one, I can take one away and replace it. They've also been perfect when we've been out for a muddy walk. By the time we get home....she's clean...the mat's clarty and quick swap of pad and we're ready for the next trip.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry i wouldnt use it, im not car proud and dont care about mud etc on me back seats  all part n parcel of having a dog!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't mind the car smelling of Dog and being covered in dog hair! That's what hoovers are for! Our backseat is a mess of beds, blankets and stray leads, but it's comfy for the terrible two, and everything is washable, so no worries.

I have no idea why your car mat should be disposable? We are a very low-income household, why would I waste money on a product which simply will not last? I would have to buy again and again, and I wouldn't do that.

How are you planning to test the adhesive? Will it leave a residue behind, will it cause discolouration, is it likely to cause any allergic reactions in children- who are most likely to sit in the back, will it come away easily? is there any way to make it re-usable, or is the disposable aspect driven by issues with the adhesive?

But mostly... we have very little disposable income. I would not fritter away my money on your design as it stands.

What other things have you invented? Do you have a website?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> I don't mind the car smelling of Dog and being covered in dog hair! That's what hoovers are for! Our backseat is a mess of beds, blankets and stray leads, but it's comfy for the terrible two, and everything is washable, so no worries.
> 
> I have no idea why your car mat should be disposable? We are a very low-income household, why would I waste money on a product which simply will not last? I would have to buy again and again, and I wouldn't do that.
> 
> ...


She has an MP3 player for dogs. :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225206-does-your-dog-like-music.html


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I have washable seat covers on my back seat (can't remember how much they cost cos they've outlasted 2 cars so far) and a towel on top. The towel gets taken off and washed when it is really filthy and absorbs most of the wet dog till then, is soft for him to lie on and again lasts for several years.
I'm not a fan of the disposable society, I like to recycle and compost so your idea is not something I would ever waste my money on when I already have a perfectly good system in place to keep my car clean(ish).
Also - not intending to be rude but given the current economic situation, do you really feel that this is a good time to try to persuade people to spend money on things they don't need/already have perfectly good alternatives for? Would you not be better off looking round to see if there is anything pet owners are looking for and can't find rather than just trying to adapt other people's ideas and trying to find a market for them?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> She an MP3 player for dogs. :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225206-does-your-dog-like-music.html


Oooh, I didn't see that!


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

VickyLaursen said:


> As you know I am an inventor. What do you think of this Pet care invention? Biodegradable mats for your car.Click the picture to see more information about my idea.
> 
> Please vote for this Pet Care idea if you can use it!  I need all the votes possible. So each member please vote.


theres somthing exactly like this they sell in yorkshire trading for £7 it oes over ur seats and on the floor in teh car too or can be used in the boot of larger cars for protection from hairs and dirt saving ur upholstry from a mess,they are thick and heavy duty also,.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

VickyLaursen said:


> If you read the description, you would see the point. Then you could make a valid argument.


The description on the website is all about babies and carseats though. The only mention of pets is at the end as an aside. This description is not going to sell anything to dog owners, I'm afraid.

Are they also safe if the dog decides to chew them. Mine would probably have eaten it before we got where we were going and as I have to have the back seats down to fit them in the car, these mats would be useless. Most people do not put their dogs on the back seat, but in the back bit if they have an estate or a hatchback, and being what looks like some sort of plastic, the dog would probably slip about and not enjoy using them.

I would never buy mats or rugs for my dogs to use in the car. A good old vacuum out after use is much more efficient.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

VickyLaursen said:


> pardon my ignorance, what is a car boot?


A car boot is what you would call a trunk



VickyLaursen said:


> Lets compare with a diaper. Because you seem to have a problem wrapping your brain around this concept. There are thousands of diapers used everyday. Why dont you agree with throwing something out? You dont keep all of your food leftovers or do you eat those too?


There are no leftovers in my house - that is why I have dogs. When I had babies there was no such as a disposable diaper (we call them nappies) but I wish there had been.



VickyLaursen said:


> Amazing feedback thank you!
> So, if your saying that this disposable mat, met all your requirements, including durability, and price, then you would consider this product?


I'm sorry, Vicky, but if you have only one positive feedback out of five pages of replies, then that really should tell you that the mat is not worth marketing.



VickyLaursen said:


> Hm. I respect your valuable input thank you. 1.6 billion disposable diapers are used alone in Canada per year. (Disposable diapers are not biodegradable like my mats). But you get the picture. People buy disposable because its convenient.


I don't think so; I think people buy disposable nappies because they are more hygienic. When my kids were babies, we had smelly nappy buckets about the place, waiting for enough nappies to put them in the washing machine. And when you hung them out to dry they always went hard and uncomfortable, causing severe nappy rash. No one had thought of fabric conditioner then, either. My son was allergic to cloth nappies, and there were no disposable ones, so he spent a lot of time with nothing on below the waist.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I do not have a problem with mud, hairs etc being left in the car.
Because I use a Raised Dog Carrier, With A Built In Loose Hair And Mud Removing System.

The idea is you fit the RDCWABILHAMRS to your car, by using 2 bars that attach to the top of your car. If your dog is only slightly dirty, or a low shedding breed then 30mph will be fine. Or if you have a really dirty dog, then you will need a motorway where you can increase the power of the system.

Benefits are - no need to buy another RDCWABILHAMRS, one will last a lifetime, no mud or hair in your car, and you can still fit in upto 4 passengers and your weekly shopping from Tescos.

Right think these boredom induced posts are my cue to take Joey for a walk lol.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I do not have a problem with mud, hairs etc being left in the car.
> Because I use a Raised Dog Carrier, With A Built In Loose Hair And Mud Removing System.
> 
> The idea is you fit the RDCWABILHAMRS to your car, by using 2 bars that attach to the top of your car. If your dog is only slightly dirty, or a low shedding breed then 30mph will be fine. Or if you have a really dirty dog, then you will need a motorway where you can increase the power of the system.
> ...


Flippin Brilliant! :scared:I just laughed so hard I wee'd Now I need one of those mats for my sofa!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> I do not have a problem with mud, hairs etc being left in the car.
> Because I use a Raised Dog Carrier, With A Built In Loose Hair And Mud Removing System.
> 
> The idea is you fit the RDCWABILHAMRS to your car, by using 2 bars that attach to the top of your car. If your dog is only slightly dirty, or a low shedding breed then 30mph will be fine. Or if you have a really dirty dog, then you will need a motorway where you can increase the power of the system.
> ...


Coffee up nose moment. I have a mental image of my two pooches, clinging on for dear life, ears blowing in the wind as I speed along the A55 so that the RDCWABILHAMRS can clean the mud off.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> I do not have a problem with mud, hairs etc being left in the car.
> Because I use a Raised Dog Carrier, With A Built In Loose Hair And Mud Removing System.
> 
> The idea is you fit the RDCWABILHAMRS to your car, by using 2 bars that attach to the top of your car. If your dog is only slightly dirty, or a low shedding breed then 30mph will be fine. Or if you have a really dirty dog, then you will need a motorway where you can increase the power of the system.
> ...


Absolutely b****y priceless...........I sometimes fear for my sanity cos I am even reading these type of threads.........now I remember why I persevere.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Coffee up nose moment. I have a mental image of my two pooches, clinging on for dear life, ears blowing in the wind as I speed along the A55 so that the RDCWABILHAMRS can clean the mud off.


I think Bella would quite enjoy it........do you think gaffa may work just as well?

.......................runs off to shop to get some...........


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I think Bella would quite enjoy it........do you think gaffa may work just as well?
> 
> .......................runs off to shop to get some...........


You could invent some sort of tape to hold her in place....call it Sticky Double Sided Tape maybe....?
Obviously I'd want a cut of the profits.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I know how to market it:

Dog lovers! Do you love how the RDCWABILHAMRS keeps your car and dog clean, but find it inconvenient and cumbersome? Well Sticky Double Sided Tape is the answer! SDST fits neatly in your glovebox when not in use, so it's always handy for all your dog cleaning and transport needs.

I am an online marketer by trade....really ought to do something I'll be paid for soon.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The only people who would be even slightly interested in this product would be lazy people who cant be bothered to wash blankets and/or towels ... the only problem then is that lazy people probably wouldnt bother walking their dogs anyway so wouldnt have a need for the mat


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mese said:


> The only people who would be even slightly interested in this product would be lazy people who cant be bothered to wash blankets and/or towels ... the only problem then is that lazy people probably wouldnt bother walking their dogs anyway so wouldnt have a need for the mat


Hang on! I'm bone idle but I walk the dogs. Probably wouldn't bother taking a mat out of the car, though; just wait till it falls apart or gets eaten


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> pardon my ignorance, what is a car boot?


On a compact car it's the place where you place the spare-tyre (tire) or if you are working for the Mafia the body you are disposing of. (Is that a body in the trunk?)



VickyLaursen said:


> So, if your saying that this disposable mat, met all your requirements, including durability, and price, then you would consider this product?


Instead of being bio-degradable make it machine washable. If you live in Denmark you will be aware that Europeans have a completely difference perspective on recycling and re-use compared to America, America is about 15 years behind Europe on this.



VickyLaursen said:


> Hi Manoy. A little harsh for someone you just met dont you think????


 No, not really. A typical new member to a site like this introduces themselves, says hello and a offers a little about themselves then settles into the flow of the threads and over time creates an impression good or bad, personally I'm ranked as borderline as I speak my mind directly and do not offer tea and sympathy in my responses.

Your first words on creating an account on this site were "As you know I am an inventor...." Clearly a worst introduction to this web-site could not be made had you written 나는 바삭 튀긴 개는 먹고 싶어 , no one knows who you are nor you true object seeking "votes", there is no such voting on this web-site apart from within the Photograph competition threads.

This wording suggests that you have simply cut'n'pasted text from another web-site, which marks you down as just another spammer: Seeking to increase your page ranking by back-linking. Including a very rough and ready Photoshop work to include a dog connection comes across as a desperate attempt and establishing a connection. I looked at the related "Quirky" web-site and was not impressed hence my mocking response to this and the other post you had made.

Making a mat with a hole in it for a harness securing point and adhesive pads can hardly in all honesty be called "inventing". It's like me using fur-fabric and leather to make a custom front seat cover and calling it an Advanced Animal-Combo Seat Protection System ©, it's not inventing. Your frying bacon splash guard looks remarkably like the wind-guard I knocked up in the outdoor kitchen we have for the gas cooker there. This is product development not "inventing". A note book that opens along two spines in hardly unique, Filofax have had something like that 100 years ago.

Bigging up yourself really does just attract ridicule.

[/QUOTE]Lets discuss this a little in more detail. The photoshopped image is to show the concept of what I am trying to create. Also called a "mockup". Research shows disposable mats for pets are NOT in the market yet at this time so this is a good niche.[/QUOTE]

Let*'*s first focus on poor spelling. A mock up to communicate the idea for the purposes of market research would be done in a way that all the information is presented clearly in one image with any relevant text included in the image. Why do you assume people will follow obscure links and drill down to read comments that there are sticky pads and a hole for a connection to the seat-belt for a harness? You spent more time faffing with the picture of the Golden than thinking about how a person will see the picture and wonder where the harness is? It suggests that you think in a single dimension.

Why is the mat decorated with Dinosaurs and cartoon animals, no connection to your target market? I know you have simply used the picture from your "invention" for the baby-seat market, but why not do a little research into common car interior colours and do a mock up to match those colours. Or even ask what colours people might desire?

If the design is targeted at people transporting wet dogs from a walk in the wilds or a sick dog from the vets, having moisture adsorption pads that are machine washable would be far more interesting. But in the real world we all have an IQ (mostly) and use a plastic sheet on the seat over which we place a strong blanket. By far more flexible and easy to replace, clean and then reuse.

The use of an adhesive pad to secure the mat in place will fail in hot weather, I have yet to find any adhesive fixing that survives a car in summer weather. A system of ties and clips would be more secure however you have a mixed market where people switch the mode of their car from dog transporter to people and those that just want it in place all the time, so to be flexible adds to your production costs for a feature that will only attract half of the potential customer base. I can see a picnic mat being more flexible in use and fitting, also they are already sold by the thousand so the RRP will be lower than anything you can offer.

So we finally get to price.

I guess you are in the aiming for the 199 Krone price break but do people see this as an acceptable price for a disposable item, in your testing how long does the mat last?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Hang on! I'm bone idle but I walk the dogs. Probably wouldn't bother taking a mat out of the car, though; just wait till it falls apart or gets eaten


Isn't it biodegradable? It would just rot away on the back seat so actually perfect for us lazy people!
:thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> This wording suggests that you have simply cut'n'pasted text from another web-site, which marks you down as just another spammer: *Seeking to increase your page ranking by back-linking.*


Rumbled! 
To the OP: Google hates black hat and spammy SEO, and is constantly striving for ways to render it pointless. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Rumbled!
> To the OP: *Google hates black hat and spammy SEO*, and is constantly striving for ways to render it pointless. Just sayin'.


Jesus you lost me Can we just go back to taking the pee:thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Jesus you lost me *Can we just go back to taking the pee:thumbup:*


As long as it's on a biodegradable mat, yes


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

myshkin said:


> As long as it's on a biodegradable mat, yes


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
ooopsThere I go again - laughing to much..........................OP I think I need one of those mats after all!


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

myshkin said:


> As long as it's on a biodegradable mat, yes


Do you think they along with the gaffa tape would be any good for lulu when she is next in season save me making her wear a pair of M&S knickers


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

This chat about SEO has given me an idea.

POODLE....................The search engine just for dogs.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> This chat about SEO has given me an idea.
> 
> POODLE....................The search engine just for dogs.


Finally I have found a way to make my millions.
[Makes like Zuckerberg and nicks off with the idea]


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> This chat about SEO has given me an idea.
> 
> POODLE....................The search engine just for dogs.





myshkin said:


> Finally I have found a way to make my millions.
> [Makes like Zuckerberg and nicks off with the idea]


see this thread was useful after all!
:thumbup:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Finally I have found a way to make my millions.
> [Makes like Zuckerberg and nicks off with the idea]


Beaten you to it. I now hold the rights to a Dog Search Engine that is biodegradable. Aha you never thought of making it biodegradable did you?????


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

No point in trying to launch a IBone either, or a portable computer (a Lapdog) for dogs. 

Doggiebag Enterprises owns the rights to them as well. I did think of launching a biodegradable blanket for dogs in cars or a music device for dogs. But come on nobody is that silly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

VickyLaursen said:


> If you read the description, you would see the point. Then you could make a valid argument.


I have read the description, and I still don't see the point as far as animals are concerned. It doesn't take long to just give the back seat a wipe over.
But I think it's a good idea for those with children. Especially if you include the crayons. There are few things worse than being in a car for a long time with a child who gets bored easily. You could maybe put games on the background, like noughts and crosses. Also I can see the advantage of it being easily wipe clean for children who get sick in cars, either travel sick or through too much fizzy pop. Personally I think you'd sell more if that was your target market, not pet owners. Good luck.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my this has to be one of my favorite threads in a loooonnnnngggg while :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

A massive thank you to the OP for this thread and the other one. My rep and "likes" have not increased so much in one day before.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> This chat about SEO has given me an idea.
> 
> POODLE....................The search engine just for dogs.


In fact you might like to try DogPile.com a search engine that pre-dates Google, the name comes from the idea that a dog will fetch stuff and bring it back to you to create a pile of results to pick through.

I recall the day I was using it everyday when someone said, "Hey try this new one called Google." Yes I have been an internet user that long :frown:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> In fact you might like to try DogPile.com a search engine that pre-dates Google, the name comes from the idea that a dog will fetch stuff and bring it back to you to create a pile of results to pick through.
> 
> I recall the day I was using it everyday when someone said, "Hey try this new one called Google." Yes I have been an internet user that long :frown:


That is based for human use though.

POODLE will be designed to be used by dogs.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> A massive thank you to the OP for this thread and the other one. My rep and "likes" have not increased so much in one day before.


My ipad doesn't like the rrep button so none from me. But I think I've pressed the like button plenty of times:thumbup:!

Edit: actually, my ipad and the rep button are friends now


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> My ipad doesn't like the rrep button so none from me. But I think I've pressed the like button plenty of times:thumbup:!


Was not a hint to get rep. 

Though you can do it another time, I will be expecting it. :lol:


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Was not a hint to get rep.
> 
> Though you can do it another time, I will be expecting it. :lol:


I know it wasn't just explaining why you hadn't had any from me. But you do now!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think Newfiesmum had a very valid point about the dog chewing it. Could be dangerous !!!!

Plus it's just a pointless waste of money, (in my opinion) I hate throw away consumer products personally.

The only application i can see it being any use for is if you have a car sick dog on a long journey as you can dump it along the way if the dog is sick and don't have to travel the rest of the journey with a sicky smelly car but tbh that's not exactly a huge market ?? 

Have to chuckle at the comparison between this and the light bulb though (sorry op )


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it just me, or does the OP seem like she has no sense of humour? I admit, we americans sometimes struggle with sarcasm (boy, it was a real trouble for me when I came here!) but I learned how to deal with it when I was 7. This poster is definitely not 7!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

No offence but your invention seems pretty useless lol. I wouldnt waste my ice cream money on one


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

not being daft - but disposable dust sheet for DIY would work, just tuck around the seats (plenty big enough for footwell too) and cut a small hole where needed for harness

also suitable for boot space

and as it's designed to keep paint off floors should also work fairly well for vomit in the case of a carsick dog until you get to a bin

and you can buy them in the pound shop!


they are woven compressed paper fibres so they are biodegradable too!

another option... is puppy pee pads underneath the various fleece blankets etc that people already use for extra absorbtion - or under the dust sheets


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> No offence but your invention seems pretty useless lol. I wouldnt waste my ice cream money on one


Her other one is worse. An Mp3 player for dogs


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Her other one is worse. An Mp3 player for dogs


No way lol for real ? :scared:   now thats scraping the bottom of the wanna be an inventer barrell


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> No way lol for real ? :scared:   now thats scraping the bottom of the wanna be an inventer barrell


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225206-does-your-dog-like-music.html


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think Newfiesmum had a very valid point about the dog chewing it. *Could be dangerous* !!!!
> 
> Plus it's just a pointless waste of money, (in my opinion) *I hate throw away consumer products* personally.
> 
> ...


Now these are all very valid points but if you purchase a* RDCWABILHAMRS* as mensioned earlier in the thread each of these problems is solved.....all with the added bonus of no sick in the car!:thumbup:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Now these are all very valid points but if you purchase a* RDCWABILHAMRS* as mensioned earlier in the thread each of these problems is solved.....all with the added bonus of no sick in the car!:thumbup:


There's a couple of issues with the aforementioned RDCWABILHAMRS.

Firstly if your a vertically challenged dog owner, you'd struggle getting your dog up there in the first place 

Secondly if you do have a travel sick dog.......you may be the cause for a number of car accidents when the dog throws up and the wind deposits said doings all over the car behind!  [oh and god help you if it's the runs they have!!!!!!!!!!!: ]

Think you might have to rethink this idea.....:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

RDCWABILHAMRS has an added benefit

you then have a *huge* market for special screenwash designed to deal with mud, fear induced faeces, vomit and dog slobber/dog hair

*busily stirs vat of fairy, fabreeze and jeyes*

I call it Dog Off

Also removes dogs from the Sticky Double Sided Tape if stuck too firmly

*adds nail polish remover to the mix*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG - have ignored this thread so far but was bored and thought would have a looksy. Jeez haven't laughed so much in ages, thank you everyone 

Regarding RDCWABILHAMRS - I have a convertible so can you start work on a version for that please as I don't want to ruin my roof


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

You can adapt the RDCWABILHAMRS to suit your dog.

Joey loves lying on the sofa, so I made him this enclosed RDCWABILHAMRS


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I don't think the OP will be winning anything at the inventor awards but she should definitely win a prize for starting one of the funniest threads I've read 

And DoggieBag should get a prize too for best supporting act!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> OMG - have ignored this thread so far but was bored and thought would have a looksy. Jeez haven't laughed so much in ages, thank you everyone
> 
> Regarding RDCWABILHAMRS - I have a convertible so can you start work on a version for that please as I don't want to ruin my roof


You need one of these.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

or... a paragliding chute and this rig









Pros: suitable for most cars especially convertables, simply attach to the towbar or a strdy part of the chassy

Cons: Can only be used on routes devoid of powerlines, phone lines, overhanging trees, not advised to use during a thunderstorm


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Do not go faster than 70mph though, or your dog will turn into a film star.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I think we can all agree that the OP is just not cut out for being an inventor. Maybe she should apply for the position of head cleaning lady at my school - she could listen to her doggy MP3 while shovelling sick onto a biodegradable mat!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

After a quick google apparantly her Retractable hairbrush was popular??? 

I think much better ideas have been discovered in this thread :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LottieLab said:


> I think we can all agree that the OP is just not cut out for being an inventor. Maybe she should apply for the position of head cleaning lady at my school - she could listen to her doggy MP3 while shovelling sick onto a biodegradable mat!


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Waterlily said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I've just had a quick look at this thread. H'mm, in the case of my pair my worry would be that they'd eat it for a start, if it's remotely made of a paper based product it would get chewed up, my lads boredom level is very limited,
I have a waterproof bootliner in my truck, when it gets dirty, ( almost every day.) A quick swill out with a bucket of water does the trick.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> As you know I am an inventor. What do you think of this Pet care invention? Biodegradable mats for your car.Click the picture to see more information about my idea.
> 
> Please vote for this Pet Care idea if you can use it!  I need all the votes possible. So each member please vote.


not read through the whole thread as my laptop is going super slow today but why would a dog owner want a bio degradable mat?
are these disposable and therefor we have to buy a pack of 5, 10, 20, 50? and then throw them out after a couple of uses 

I would personally prefer to buy a good car cover ONCE and then rewash it, I think it would work out alot cheaper, how much do you charge for a mat? or a pack of mats?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> not read through the whole thread as my laptop is going super slow today but why would a dog owner want a bio degradable mat?
> are these disposable and therefor we have to buy a pack of 5, 10, 20, 50? and then throw them out after a couple of uses
> 
> I would personally prefer to buy a good car cover ONCE and then rewash it, I think it would work out alot cheaper, how much do you charge for a mat? or a pack of mats?


It's cheap. It's just childrens party themed wrapping paper or wallpaper sellotaped to a car seat.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine has a car seat with a blanket in that can go in the washing machine. I don't see the point of something that can be thrown away when you have things already that can be reused.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please remember everyone is allowed their own opinion .... and not every invention makes it to the high street or is patented but well done for 














making me    today


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Looked at this thread earlier today and didn't even bother to respond, but just noticed how many posts it had on it and couldn't understand how it could possibly have produced so much interest.....

Now I see :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Looked at this thread earlier today and didn't even bother to respond, but just noticed how many posts it had on it and couldn't understand how it could possibly have produced so much interest.....
> 
> Now I see :lol: :lol: :lol:


Interest? Don't you mean humour?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

VickyLaursen said:


> Being a kid is not an excuse to be rude.


But being an inventor is ? ?... Clearly you think we should all be jumping up and down with glee because everys ingle negative comment you have scoffed at...


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> But being an inventor is ? ?... Clearly you think we should all be jumping up and down with glee because ever single negative comment you have scoffed at...


I would add 'impersonator' at the end of inventor.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> You dont keep all of your food leftovers or do you eat those too?


No the dog has them


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

LottieLab said:


> I think we can all agree that the OP is just not cut out for being an inventor. Maybe she should apply for the position of head cleaning lady at my school - she could listen to her doggy MP3 while shovelling sick onto a biodegradable mat!


Oh Lottielab, remind me again how old you are? You are just sooo funny:lol::lol::lol: I think a career in comedy is calling for you


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh Lottielab, remind me again how old you are? You are just sooo funny:lol::lol::lol: I think a career in comedy is calling for you


I agree, she is a funny person. Makes me laugh a 11 year old is getting one up on an adult.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh Lottielab, remind me again how old you are? You are just sooo funny:lol::lol::lol: I think a career in comedy is calling for you


I'm 11, glad you find me funny. Nobody else thinks its funny when I make jokes about them - I wonder why . . .:idea: !


DoggieBag said:


> I agree, she is a funny person. Makes me laugh a 11 year old is getting one up on an adult.


My teacher doesn't seem to appreciate my comedy genius either!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LottieLab said:


> I'm 11, glad you find me funny. Nobody else thinks its funny when I make jokes about them - I wonder why . . .:idea: !
> 
> My teacher doesn't seem to appreciate my comedy genius either!


11 ? I was thinking 16ish  you've just left me speechless then :scared:


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> As I said in your other post this is not an invention! You've made a blanket/ mat....which guess what already exists. You've asked for feedback on this "invention', but you are only accepting positive feedback. Why would someone buy a blanket that will not last long when they can buy a blanket that will last.
> 
> Also the example of a diaper is pointless as they are throw out for hygiene reasons. Blankets can be washed, and remain in an acceptable condition after a wash.
> 
> I wish you the best, but as I said no invention has been made here.


Ok, can we agree to disagree on what invention is? Now, we can actually have a discussion. Why would people buy diapers they throw away? Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> But being an inventor is ? ?... Clearly you think we should all be jumping up and down with glee because everys ingle negative comment you have scoffed at...


Absolutely not. I take feedback very serious. In fact, It is my business.


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> I would add 'impersonator' at the end of inventor.


Im sorry to hear that. I am a bonafide inventor. My products are selling in America. Thank you for your interest LOL


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> Ok, can we agree to disagree on what invention is? Now, we can actually have a discussion. Why would people buy diapers they throw away? Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


Because to be absorbent they need to be dry which means finger going through 

Tell me, why do some spend lots of money installing a beday?

Don't say its to wash the bugs from the leaves off


----------



## VickyLaursen (Mar 13, 2012)

Paganman said:


> Because to be absorbent they need to be dry which means finger going through
> 
> Tell me, why do some spend lots of money installing a beday?
> 
> Don't say its to wash the bugs from the leaves off


OKAY i can hear I am getting negative feedback for this idea. I thank you kindly for all the feedback and I will use it in my product development.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im afraid i think its a really bad idea aswell Vicky, we need to be trying to reduce our waste not inventing things which create more.

loving your responses on here though...."why do we not use leaves" genius 


,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

VickyLaursen said:


> Ok, can we agree to disagree on what invention is? Now, we can actually have a discussion. Why would people buy diapers they throw away? Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


I already explained why people buy disposable diapers (nappies), because they are more hygienic and do not cause nappy rash. Toilet paper? Do you suggest we have some sort of washable stuff? Oh, no, leaves are what are needed. So what do we do in the winter when there are no leaves?

Should we also stop buying clothes and go back to loin cloths? Usually, though, they were made from animal skin, which would definitely be anathema to most of us nowadays.

We use disposable things for hygiene reasons; there is nothing particularly hygienic about disposable car mats.

Quite frankly, you are talking rubbish.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Most people are conscious of the amount of waste they produce these days and do attempt to reduce it where possible. Obvioulsy essential items like toilet paper will be the last thing people do without.

This mat is a fripperie, a non essential. It doesn't provide enough of a useful function to warrant the waste IMO.

This forum is pretty much your target market for this product and it is getting a firm thumbs down. That is the feedback i would be taking on board if i was you.

It looks to me from this feedback there is a *very *small to virtually non existent market for this product and from a business perspective it would be foolhardy to pursue it. You also haven't addressed the safety concerns people have expressed.

Can i ask what the retail price for this item would be ?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

VickyLaursen said:


> Ok, can we agree to disagree on what invention is? Now, we can actually have a discussion. Why would people buy diapers they throw away? Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


What are we gonna do with these leaves after a billion asses have been wiped ? toss them in the local park ? still a waste of natures resources either way, I know what I choose to wipe with... Im guessing we throw away loo roll and diapers cos they are contaminated with poop. Cant compare that with a blankie.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What I find interesting about this topic [oh and the music one] is that the OP has read through 12 pages on this 'marvellous' idea, that is essentially a plagarism [I.e a copy of an already existing idea....that you are trying to make work for your own benefit] of a car seat cover for going under a childs car seat [or have I read that wrongly?]. In all the pages there are better, cheaper, more practical solutions [decorators sheets, towels, blankets etc, etc, etc] and yet the OP _still_ can't see the wood for the trees.

If this is [as you say] your target market, can you not see that you disagreeing with their practical and sensible solutions is just getting folks backs up. Sorry that we didn't all fall down on bent knees praising your idea, but you're effectively trying to re invent the wheel.

Maybe you need to go back to the drawing board, and actually invent something that is unique, helpful and that could be appreciated.....like a snow plough for clearing a teenagers bedroom. Or homing plates that go to the kitchen to get washed before they have their own type of wildlife growing, or a washing machine that didn't eat socks, but ironed the clothes and put them away.

I think this smiley :mad2: sums up what the majority of posters to this topic are feeling, as you jump on maybe one or two positive postings.....but ignore or get cross with the rest.

You asked for honesty...that's what you got. Now it's time to move on...surely?!?:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

i have loved reading this topic , it`s cheered me up no end


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh she is back for round 3, bring on my new inventions........................


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you fed up of not being able to drive?????

Are you fed up of getting wet in the rain???????

Then what you need is a Moo-tor Car (TM)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Are you fed up of not being able to drive?????
> 
> Are you fed up of getting wet in the rain???????
> 
> Then what you need is a Moo-tor Car (TM)


oh you bugger i`ve just had my coffee slip down the wrong way , cue coughing fit


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG......that's really, really funny....

I like you moo tor car. Now please can you try and invent one of my ideas, then I can nick it and try and sell it to knackered parents, especially those with stroppy, lazy, arguementative teens, that would be willing to bite your [my] hand off as they are getting desperate!

:thumbup:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The Doggiebag Mini Car Transporter will be launched in July 2012.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

fed up of dog leads

how about walking your dog the fashionable way


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

It you can not drive but would like to transport a car, then you need The Doggiebag Pedal Powered Mini Car Transporter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> It you can not drive but would like to transport a car, then you need The Doggiebag Pedal Powered Mini Car Transporter.


i`ve got to stop reading this thread for the time being or petforums will be the death of me this morning


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you a fan of the film Alien????

Are you a mother of a young child????

Then why not combine the two?










This is an actual real product!!!!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't forget the DoggieBag Wire mesh Cube (TM) is available in stores right now, available in different sizes for different breeds. They can be used both at home and in the car. Studies have shown that a dog travelling by car in a Wire Mesh Cube (TM) will be safer than a dog travelling loose on the back seat.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you lie awake at night wishing you had a dog to walk????

Can you only afford the fish you have at present????

Then let me introduce The Fish Walker 2000, brought to you by DB Enterprises.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Don't forget the DoggieBag Wire mesh Cube (TM) is available in stores right now, available in different sizes for different breeds. They can be used both at home and in the car. Studies have shown that a dog travelling by car in a Wire Mesh Cube (TM) will be safer than a dog travelling loose on the back seat.


Doggie bag.....can I have some of what ever you're on please. My afore said stroppy teen, keeps asking why i'm either sniggering or laughing out loud. This topic and the posters who have as a warped sense of humour as me, are better than anything you currently get from the docs for depression. I know they say there's a very fine line between the sane and insane......but somehow you seem to balancing quite nicely on it without actually falling into either.

[oh and before anyone knocks me about the comments about depression, tablets and humour, I've had depression for the past 18 months since having shingles and being left with CFS. So I do know what it's like:]


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


When I'm walking in the woods and I'm caught short I do use leaves, or if it's available, a clump of snow.

There's a nice little insight into my life for you all. Enjoy!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Calinyx said:


> Doggie bag.....can I have some of what ever you're on please. My afore said stroppy teen, keeps asking why i'm either sniggering or laughing out loud. This topic and the posters who have as a warped sense of humour as me, are better than anything you currently get from the docs for depression. I know they say there's a very fine line between the sane and insane......but somehow you seem to balancing quite nicely on it without actually falling into either.
> 
> [oh and before anyone knocks me about the comments about depression, tablets and humour, I've had depression for the past 18 months since having shingles and being left with CFS. So I do know what it's like:]


The thing I have is called Boredom or to give it its medical name Too Much Time On My Hands.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL look at this kids dummy.............


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

VickyLaursen said:


> Ok, can we agree to disagree on what invention is? Now, we can actually have a discussion. Why would people buy diapers they throw away? Why do people buy toilet paper? All of which is thrown away? Why do we not use leaves?


You can agree to disagree all you want. You are not an inventor, and even if you were I doubt your products would be any good judging on the ones you have claimed to have made already. Why would anyone buy something that already exists, but, wait for it, infact have to spend more on the item, and it also creates more waste.

I'm sorry but in business you need to take the good with the bad, and I suggest you re-think your ideas. Also I'd love to see how anyone is buying this in America. Especially since you havent shown us the actual product. You've only shown us a mock up of your idea.


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> You can agree to disagree all you want. You are not an inventor, and even if you were I doubt your products would be any good judging on the ones you have claimed to have made already. Why would anyone buy something that already exists, but, wait for it, infact have to spend more on the item, and it also creates more waste.
> 
> I'm sorry but in business you need to take the good with the bad, and I suggest you re-think your ideas. Also I'd love to see how anyone is buying this in America. Especially since you havent shown us the actual product. You've only shown us a mock up of your idea.


You forget, Astro, that there are an awful lot of thick people out there willing to buy anything. Making money off the stupidity of others is easy, if you don't have the morals to stop yourself.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL the OP claims to have invented a retractable hairbrush.

Hmmmm what about all the other retractable hairbrushes that were around well before hers????

Or what about the patent I found filed 11 years ago, you know OP the one it seems you have copied??????


Oops naughty inventor.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have one of those rubber fold in on itself hairbrushes that has a mirror in the handle - I got it circa 1989 as a Christmas present (I was 5 and obsessed with hair)

It's amazingly still going having survived about 6-7 house moves, a house fire, 2 more house moves and 3 dogs


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> I have one of those rubber fold in on itself hairbrushes that has a mirror in the handle - I got it circa 1989 as a Christmas present (I was 5 and obsessed with hair)
> 
> It's amazingly still going having survived about 6-7 house moves, a house fire, 2 more house moves and 3 dogs


The one she claims to have invented...............but didn't, lets you retract the bristles into the brush.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Are you a fan of the film Alien????
> 
> Are you a mother of a young child????
> 
> ...


OMG!!! :lol: :lol:

I am so going to get one of these for my brother and sister in law as they have just had another baby :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> OMG!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am so going to get one of these for my brother and sister in law as they have just had another baby :lol:


Do it!!!!!!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Calinyx said:


> What I find interesting about this topic [oh and the music one] is that the OP has read through 12 pages on this 'marvellous' idea, that is essentially a plagarism [I.e a copy of an already existing idea....that you are trying to make work for your own benefit] of a car seat cover for going under a childs car seat [or have I read that wrongly?]. In all the pages there are better, cheaper, more practical solutions [decorators sheets, towels, blankets etc, etc, etc] and *yet the OP still can't see the wood for the trees. *


Maybe she'll be able to when she's striped the leaves off to wipe her a**e!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Maybe she'll be able to when she's striped the leaves off to wipe her a**e!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> The one she claims to have invented...............but didn't, lets you retract the bristles into the brush.


this is the one I have










but mine's bright green  I never ever was a fan of pink

I have another one from Boots (free gift) that's round but same essential idea


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> LOL the OP claims to have invented a retractable hairbrush.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

So far I have kept my plans to expand my Anti-Anxiety Range off the forum itself. But I am now happy to make my plans public.

In May 2012, I will be launching The Anti-Anxiety See Through Panel.

They can be fitted into doors, or the larger ones can be fitted into a wall. These are made from glass, and will allow you and your pet to see each other while one is in the garden or different rooms.

Here is a mock up of the wall one, as well as one that will fit into doors.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Another addition to my Anti Anxiety Range.

Do you have a dog who hates that feeling you are not close by?????

Then you need The DB Anti Anxiety Nylon Connection Device.










Your dog will walk in comfort, knowing you are both connected by the DBAANCD.

Available now in various colours for only £49.17, plus VAT, plus P+P, plus a small admin fee, plus any HMRC fees for importing from Taiwan. All this could be yours for just £789.34.

Don't LEAD your dog on, get a DBAANCD today!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

DB - I have a terrible feeling we may be related - either that or you stole your sense of humour from my family 

or maybe it's a celtic thing


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> DB - I have a terrible feeling we may be related - either that or you stole your sense of humour from my family
> 
> or maybe it's a celtic thing


Shhhh mum!!!!!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Another addition to my Anti Anxiety Range.
> 
> Do you have a dog who hates that feeling you are not close by?????
> 
> ...


Love the colour, but slight flaw..................how will my dog be able to run off and loiter on the street corners listening to her new doggie music system, _"wiv her mates"_ if she's wearing one of those?

You just didn't think this one through, did you?:nono:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Shhhh mum!!!!!


I'm 27! if you were my child you would *not* be old enough to be on this forum - or any internet site without me staring at you in a disconcerting 'mum' stare

as it is no kids but I am sure that's how I'd be


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Love the colour, but slight flaw..................how will my dog be able to run off and loiter on the street corners listening to her new doggie music system, _"wiv her mates"_ if she's wearing one of those?
> 
> You just didn't think this one through, did you?:nono:


Then bin the music system, it's a stupid idea. God next you will want a little holder on it in case someone invents a disposable blanket that looks like it was made using wrapping paper or wallpaper.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a pity that this thread has gone from a resounding "thumbs down" to downright pee taking, but then what can be expected when the OP refuses to accept the honest and reliable feedback that she asked for?

You cannot call yourself an inventor until you have actually invented something. Kettles were around long before electricity, but that doesn't mean that the person who first came up with the electric kettle actually invented it. It was an adaptation of an already well known device.

All these "inventions" are just adaptations, and actually, from my perspective, they are not even that. Take a car mat designed to go under baby seats and shove a dog on it instead, is not an invention nor an adaptation.

I just bought a roll of pedal bin liners to use as poo bags; does that mean I can now claim to have invented extra large poo bags? Of course it doesn't. It means I can find another use for a well known product originally designed for something completely different.

I think the OP should stop being daft and find a proper job.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Don't forget the DoggieBag Wire mesh Cube (TM) is available in stores right now, available in different sizes for different breeds. They can be used both at home and in the car. Studies have shown that a dog travelling by car in a Wire Mesh Cube (TM) will be safer than a dog travelling loose on the back seat.


This pic has made my day. The look on the dogs face is priceless!:thumbup:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Then bin the music system, it's a stupid idea. God* next you will want a little holder on it in case someone invents a disposable blanket that looks like it was made using wrapping paper or wallpaper.*


Dang yeah!!  Where can I get me one of those?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> It is a pity that this thread has gone from a resounding "thumbs down" to downright pee taking, but then what can be expected when the OP refuses to accept the honest and reliable feedback that she asked for?
> 
> You cannot call yourself an inventor until you have actually invented something. Kettles were around long before electricity, but that doesn't mean that the person who first came up with the electric kettle actually invented it. It was an adaptation of an already well known device.
> 
> ...


That is so last week honey........................................what you need is one of my new patented Pickupyourpoo-doityourdangself-onators TM available in all good retailers RRP £9.99.99.99.99R Comes with free training guide!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Dang yeah!!  Where can I get me one of those?


Sure someone will try and make out they have invented one soon. Will most probably ask for feedback and get a massive thumbs down. Yet they will not accept they are wasting their time, and come up with stupid posts comparing it to the invention by Edison, or even make comments about leaves.

Their request for feedback will then turn into a thread of stupid inventions, mostly from a Greyhound owning Welshman, whose mother tries to make out she is 27. there will loads of "liking" of posts, lots of rep shared out, but none of which will be for the poor "inventor".


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Sure someone will try and make out they have invented one soon. Will most probably ask for feedback and get a massive thumbs down. Yet they will not accept they are wasting their time, and come up with stupid posts comparing it to the invention by Edison, or even make comments about leaves.
> 
> Their request for feedback will then turn into a thread of stupid inventions, mostly from a Greyhound owning Welshman, whose mother tries to make out she is 27. there will loads of "liking" of posts, lots of rep shared out, but none of which will be for the poor "inventor".


.............duh............................Like that is* EVER* gonna happen.................


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> .............duh............................Like that is* EVER* gonna happen.................


I agree, more chance of dogs getting their own music system.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Don't forget the DoggieBag Wire mesh Cube (TM) is available in stores right now, available in different sizes for different breeds. They can be used both at home and in the car. Studies have shown that a dog travelling by car in a Wire Mesh Cube (TM) will be safer than a dog travelling loose on the back seat.


Ive just laughed so much I scared Lulu and she snarted (sneezed and bottom burped) :scared:


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, I love this thread:thumbup:!


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't wait until the next failed inventor comes on here!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

LottieLab said:


> *I can't wait until the next failed inventor *comes on here!





Bella Beagle Mum said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





diablo said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





IndysMamma said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>





DoggieBag said:


>


I think they've al;ready been!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I read this thread when it was first posted & didn't comment because the product was of no interest too me. My house is a palace & I clean it all the time. My car is a mud bucket for the dog to travel in with an old blanket slung in the back & I'm quite happy with that.
But then I wondered what all the comments were about so came back for another look.
I have now decided I think I do need one of those mats, but not for the dog - for me as I think I've wet myself laughing at all those pics:arf:


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I read this thread when it was first posted & didn't comment because the product was of no interest too me. My house is a palace & I clean it all the time. My car is a mud bucket for the dog to travel in with an old blanket slung in the back & I'm quite happy with that.
> But then I wondered what all the comments were about so came back for another look.
> I have now decided I think I do need one of those mats, but not for the dog - for me as I think I've wet myself laughing at all those pics:arf:


No, I think the OP wants us to use leaves to wipe ourselves now!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if this thread would be so long if it was a good product the OP had.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I wonder if this thread would be so long if it was a good product the OP had.


However I am sure its length would of been different, if I had not hijacked it with my higher quality products from DB Enterprises. 

Naughty me!!!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Where can I buy one ? I've run out of bog roll and Tescos is shut. If it works that would be positive feedback.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't log on for a couple of days in order to actually get some work done instead of laughing my head off at this.....you have been busy! Pages of silliness to catch up on, marvellous stuff!


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I don't log on for a couple of days in order to actually get some work done instead of laughing my head off at this.....you have been busy! Pages of silliness to catch up on, marvellous stuff!


Yeah, my teacher is wondering why my homework was in late!


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there any more giggles we can get out of this thread?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> Where can I buy one ? I've run out of bog roll and Tescos is shut. If it works that would be positive feedback.


No, no! You need to go outside and tear some leaves from innocent trees to wipe your a*se.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

LottieLab said:


> Are there any more giggles we can get out of this thread?


Plenty of doggie inventions to consider some crazy, others less so....















































Source: Daily Mail.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

peds said:


> When I'm walking in the woods and I'm caught short I do use leaves, or if it's available, a clump of snow.
> 
> There's a nice little insight into my life for you all. Enjoy!


Avoid holly leaves though! Moss is absorbent and soft.

Hey - I've just invented natural, biodegradable, sustainable toilet wipes.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Avoid holly leaves though! Moss is absorbent and soft.
> 
> Hey - I've just invented natural, biodegradable, sustainable toilet wipes.


Just use your hand and flick it off, give it a little wipe with your jeans and hey, Ive just invented free, easy, anti pollution loo wipes. :thumbup1:


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Just use your hand and flick it off, give it a little wipe with your jeans and hey, Ive just invented free, easy, anti pollution loo wipes. :thumbup1:


It's not an invention unless your jeans are biodegradable.

But this reminds me of a great joke by Clement Freud you should google for. Why are we the only nation that finds toilet humour so hysterical ?

Did Clement Freud tell the funniest joke ever told? - Telegraph


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

First of all welcome to PF, its always great to see new members on here 

Secondly, I am car proud and prefer keeping my car clean but i wouldnt buy the matt. Simply because i use car seat liners and plastic sheets when transporting my dogs and these can be cleaned or washed. Also what kind of adhesive would these matts have? Will they securely hold on to fabric car seats? Will they be safe for leather car seats?

On a side note...

I love this forum. Great to see some informative and mature comments on here by some of the more established and experienced members.



Emmastace said:


> We could suggest that some people may better spend their time inventing something useful........like a life





Waterlily said:


> No offence but your invention seems pretty useless lol. I wouldnt waste my ice cream money on one


I think the votes being referred to are the ones on the link given in the first post.



Manoy Moneelil said:


> there is no such voting on this web-site apart from within the Photograph competition threads.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

@Mannoy.. is that some kind of doggie gumshield ? Provided you could make it stay in what a wonderful replacement for a muzzle. This thread might be going places yet.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> @Mannoy.. is that some kind of doggie gumshield ? Provided you could make it stay in what a wonderful replacement for a muzzle. This thread might be going places yet.


Unless it's to keep their teeth clean.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Unless it's to keep their teeth clean.


Dual purpose. We're on to a winner. I'm willing to go 70/30 since I started it. We'll have more money than Apple within a few weeks.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Unless it's to keep their teeth clean.


Or so they can play rugby, or do boxing..


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Great to see some informative and mature comments on here by some of the more established and experienced members.


To be fair the OP is obviously just here to get votes on that website and they do seem a little unwilling to accept that most people already have such a mat/blanket and simply wash it. The comparison to a daiper/nappy is moot. I just don't get that many people taking a dump in the back of my car.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> To be fair the OP is obviously just here to get votes on that website and they do seem a little unwilling to accept that most people already have such a mat/blanket and simply wash it. The comparison to a daiper/nappy is moot. I just don't get that many people taking a dump in the back of my car.


Glad to see this thread is back on track despite the recent attempt to make it into a serious discussion


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> Glad to see this thread is back on track despite the recent attempt to make it into a serious discussion


Not a serious discussion ? Perhaps this will explain it.

Theres a Turd in my car - YouTube


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Not a serious discussion ? Perhaps this will explain it.
> 
> Theres a Turd in my car - YouTube


I apologise...... after hearing the ladies distress on that tape, I now appreciate the full seriousness of the situation and can see that a disposable mat covered with cartoon characters would have gone a long way in alleviating the horrific experience she had


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I love this forum. Great to see some informative and mature comments on here by some of the more established and experienced members.


awww thanks xxxxx


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> awww thanks xxxxx


You stole my line!


----------

